# Table Top Lift Mechanism (Can't Find)



## chris108 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hello, I'm thinking about creating a coffee table for my next project. I was thinking of making a table which allows me to raise the top parallel to the floor, but the only mechanism I've found that does the job is quite bulky. I don't know what the hardware is called so it's making it hard for me to Google. Basically looking for something that is still as sleek and modern as the coffee table I'm hoping to make. Does anyone know what this thing is called or where I can find them? Was wondering if there is anything generally used for kitchen cabinets that might also work.?

I've pasted links to a couple coffee tables that are using simple, well designed hardware. Any ideas?

Thanks for your help.

Chris


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Try here:

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=2318&filter=lift


----------



## chris108 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks Lew, yeah that's the only one I can find online. Looking for one that's a bit more simplified like the ones in those two links however. Thanks though.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

here's here are a couple more- same item, different price:

http://www.leevalley.com/us/hardware/page.aspx?c=&p=40573&cat=3,43586,43594&ap=1
and here:

http://wwhardware.com/catalog.cfm?GroupID=Specialty%20Hardware&CatID=Spring-Assisted%20Pop-Up%20Table&showprod=1


----------



## chris108 (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey guys, I found what I was looking for. It's actually meant for a kitchen cabinet but should do the trick. I'm not sure exactly how much weight it can support as it's not really meant to be a table top, but it might be worth a try.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

This company has a lot of hardware that may solve your problem.
http://www.hafele.com/us/products/Lift-systems-for-wall-cabinets.asp


----------

